# Starting an HGH cycle need advice



## Jezziah (Mar 2, 2004)

I've recently found a source for once a month injectable HGH...the labels and storage all seem legit, but I've never taken anything like this before and was wondering if anybody has had some experience with it.  If somebody could tell me or point me in the right direction regarding the length of time to take it and/or possibly stacking it with some juice I would appreciate the input

Thanks


----------



## Just a guy (Mar 2, 2004)

ur thinking about taking HGH and u never used juice before?? HGH is for the big boys... i would get on a testosterone cycle...  Do u even know anything about the drug?


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 2, 2004)

I know what I've read on various websites including the the maker of the drug...I'm attracted to taking it because of the effect it has on the joints, bones and skeletal muscles...


----------



## Mudge (Mar 2, 2004)

Effects on muscles is nothing without test other than repair function.

Deca for joints and connective tissue, I love it for that, fixed me right up.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 2, 2004)

what hgh is monthly inject?? ive never seen a GH that wasnt a ed jab


----------



## Mudge (Mar 2, 2004)

Supra that I am aware of, they are not taking on new customers last I heard.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 2, 2004)

you mean supra long acting is a once a month jab?! wow...supra sounds like quality and has a cult following.... but it seems odd that if you could make stuff a once a month jab, the real deal like jintopin wouldnt be still produceing stuff that you have to poke every day


----------



## crackerjack414 (Mar 2, 2004)

there is a depot gh out there not just supra but there are other


----------



## FrankJ (Mar 8, 2004)

I've had good results with Jintropin and have heard the depot HGH talk, but don't think they do the depot @ Jintropin yet. Maybe some day soon... Found a first-class supplier called Jintropin Online that you guys might want to check out: they don't show 500 IUs on the site but I enquired and was well surprised at price. They also guarantee my delivery, which is cool.


----------



## kirbar17 (Aug 31, 2010)

any one know the best way to cycle hgh?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 31, 2010)

Jezziah said:


> I've recently found a source for once a month injectable HGH...the labels and storage all seem legit, but I've never taken anything like this before and was wondering if anybody has had some experience with it. If somebody could tell me or point me in the right direction regarding the length of time to take it and/or possibly stacking it with some juice I would appreciate the input
> 
> Thanks


 
What are you trying to accomplish while using the GH?


----------



## weldingman (Sep 1, 2010)

Pin in mornings only and I stay on 5 to 6 months and use Test e or c with it. After awhile your skin will almost look see threw, well diet is a big factor as well.


----------



## 5841470451 (Sep 2, 2010)

maybe you can see this
nutropin.com 
any question PM me


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

take 3-4 iu a day for 6 months minimum.
take all am time


----------



## bigsalad22 (Sep 3, 2010)

don't bother running it for just a month. if your gonna use it...plan to stay on it for at least 4 to 6 months. it will take at least 3 months until you really start seeing some good results. 
i'd have to agree with these guys that are telling you to stack it with something else too. do a low dose test like 400mg cyp along with it.


----------

